# My TT build new to this game. K&N S2000 filter fixed



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

About 20 years ago I was always coverd in crap at the family home all the time as I had been working on my 1963 VW beetle in the garage. Time went by as did loads of money, times changed as did life and the car had to go.
Fast forward 12 years and I had that feeling again that I wanted something to do. And for some reason I bought a 1961 Lambretta and restored that with the help of the local Bristol club members. It's great and fast bit of kit now but I still wanted a car. However having a company car I had no real need. Well that's all changed now and I have my first TT.

I bought this TT last Friday and already am in love with it. What a car! It's a 2001 1.8 225bhp version and Im just amazed at how it drives. I don't need to tell you guys what it's like but why didn't I do this sooner!

So what have I done since Friday well so far just 150 miles and given it a good clean it need it inside the car and engine. However I have some ideas in my head of what I want to do for some small mods

From the side.









Dat arse









Under the hood post clean









Parked and being cleaned









We all know this view


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome o the TT forum. Looks like you have a lovely example there and look forward to hearing what mods you have planned. Don't be surprised about these little cars they are something quite special and soon have you hooked as have many of us on hear.

All the best

Paul


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks lovley m8. Second best colour of TT :wink:

Let the modding commence 

If you want super cheap but makes the rear end look a million times better I suggest getting a patch for the reverse light.

As for the bottom pic "we all know this view" yea the fuel light on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> Hi and welcome o the TT forum. Looks like you gave a lovely example there and look forward to hearing what mods you have planned. Don't be surprised about these little cars they are something quite special and soon have you hooked as have many of us on hear.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul Im not sure what to do under the hood yet. I drove one when looking that had these mods done

-Haldex performance controller (more even 4wd system)
-TTS 2 ECU software upgrade
-Forge 007p dump valve
-Blueflame sports exhaust
-Powertec air filter
-Impulse crank sensor.

And it was nice to drive and sounded very nice.

Also thinking de bage, LED all lights, matching rear lights patch for now and cluster later. Update the stereo with xcarlink, hard wire sat Nav in, restore the seats, honeycomb front grill with rings, lower and new wheels at some point.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> Looks lovley m8. Second best colour of TT :wink:
> 
> Let the modding commence
> 
> ...


Got the patch order placed and that will be here this week and then i will de badge the back end. I think i will keep the rings i do love the way it breaks it up.

That's just the view I was talking about hahahah the Lambretta cost £5 to fill up on the normal tank and £15 on the big one that I have for it. Not this! Hahahaha


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, nice tt; look forward to seeing what you do with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like a great base.....best colour aswel 8)


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks guys. First thing is the cam belt water pump and a service. To which I've just been told with Audi parts at a local shop will be £550 not bad as the other place said £890.

Then it will be little things as and when I have the funds.

One thing to ask you all is the guy I got it from said he had lowerd it. What is the normal ride height? I will check with a tape mesure to see if it's as been. I think it as a bit as it sits well.

What do you think from the photos?

Front ride height









Rear ride height


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Should be easy to tell by the colour of your springs. Have a look at your rear springs which are easy to see. Mines fitted with Apex 40mm lowering springs and are red.

Paul


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Will have a look and report back


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 37cm prefacelift, 35cm facelift, from centre of wheel to arch.
Hoggy.


----------



## bigcat (Apr 21, 2006)

I have just had mine lowered with H&R springs and is still settling it is at 345mm at the moment at the rear arches should eventually be 340mm but your looks standard to me compared to mine. Measurement only can confirm as photos a bit on the dark side to see clearly but the gap between arch and tyre is big, I have the same standard wheels at present but hope to get some replica quattro sport ones, in my opinion the best around and look fantastic.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Just took a look at the spring I could only see the rear but they are yellow. And I've checked the height from centre to wheel arch.

Front 300mm 
Rear 340mm

Feels like it could be dropped some more.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi and welcome o the TT forum. Looks like you gave a lovely example there and look forward to hearing what mods you have planned. Don't be surprised about these little cars they are something quite special and soon have you hooked as have many of us on hear.
> ...


Looks a nice TT mate, not Lake Silver or a roadster but nice all the same 

Dunno about the other stuff on that list of mods but I'd suggest the Forge 008 as opposed to the 007 as I understand it's more reliable, personally I have neither and many say that the OEM DV is more than man enough for the job so that's good enough for me, I think the only positive about replacing the OEM DV for a Forge is the bling effect in the bay.


----------



## Dibdub1 (May 5, 2013)

Looks like a decent starting base mate!

I like how you've mentioned you feel it could be lower


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

With confirmation you have lowering springs fitted I would of thought the only way to go lower would be with coil overs now.

Paul


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> With confirmation you have lowering springs fitted I would of thought the only way to go lower would be with coil overs now.
> 
> Paul


Apart from the coil overs what more would need changing? Looking at the coil over look I will have to go for that and some spacers.

Also saw some air shocks on this ride. Not a ride height I would go for most of the time but love the way this sits.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Just some small updates with the time I have today.

Changed wiper blades for Bosch ones, topped all the levels up and the tires. Then it was down to some small mods. Nothing big yet.

Starting today with de badgeing the rear of the car. Amazing what you can do with floss and Tcut. It does change the rear of the car much and has the feel of being wider by just doing this. Plus the foglight patch.










Then it was on to smoking the side indicators.

Before









After









Then on to some screws! Fuel flap first then the gear stick. 


















I also started to hardwire my satnav into the car I just need the piggy back fuse now and it should work. SatNav mount on way.


----------



## acgtrider (Jan 12, 2014)

Really nice car and your plans sound good !!!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

acgtrider said:


> Really nice car and your plans sound good !!!


Thank you. I'm so happy with it so far.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Well today I got the car up on the ramp to take a good look at what we are looking at. And I'm very happy it looks well looked after and every part that has neededing doing has been looked after such as brakes, cables discs and the lowering but the list goes on.

So the car had a full service, oil, oil filter, air filter, fuel filter, pollen filter, brakes checked, water and anti freeze.

And at the same time the cambelt and water pump have been done. The car has done 96k and this was the first time. I'm happy now.

The guy at the garage said its one of the best looked after Audi TT of its age he has ever seen.










My new toy the TT and my bike which cost about the same and that's the cheap winter bike! 









Also took a look at the shocks to see what I was looking as I have said before I need to bring the ride height down. Monroe shocks with Apex springs I think.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Also when out first thing today and fitted the xcarlink with iPod charging and Bluetooth. Add the xcarlink is easy it was just touting the cables that was hard.

I ran the mic from the drivers side down under the door seal into the dash and then across and under the steering wheel and out under the ashtray. 
After plugging the xcarlink into the head unit I ran the cables down the back into the space behibd the ash tray and cubby hole. And then used Velcro to hod the xcarlink on the carpet. I did take the knee brace and a bit the plastic off which was way better.

With the cubby hole out I drilled a hole to get the iPhone 4 cable into the space.

Here are some photos.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Not much today but fitted the LED bulbs and the engine bolt kit. I had some bolts missing and this was a good reason to do this.

I would also say it's well worth adding the LED bulbs as it does freshen the car up and take away that yellow hue to the clear bulbs.

Bolts









Bulbs
I replaced a number of the bulbs but here is a photo of the number plate lights. On the left are the OG ones and the right the LED ones


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice looking TT you've got there mate


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice TT!

As the previous owner of 2 x black cars, you have my commiserations! They are a bastard to keep clean!


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

vanp said:


> Nice TT!
> 
> As the previous owner of 2 x black cars, you have my commiserations! They are a bastard to keep clean!


+1 on that lol


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Volcom said:


> Just took a look at the spring I could only see the rear but they are yellow. And I've checked the height from centre to wheel arch.
> 
> Front 300mm
> Rear 340mm
> ...


300?? That's a 70mm drop? You sure that's right as you would need coileys to go that much?


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Is it raven or brilliant black?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Nice looking TT you've got there mate


Thanks buddy just need some more cash to sort all the things I want to do. Looks like the Lambretta has got to go.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

vanp said:


> Nice TT!
> 
> As the previous owner of 2 x black cars, you have my commiserations! They are a bastard to keep clean!


Oh my lord tell me about it.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > Just took a look at the spring I could only see the rear but they are yellow. And I've checked the height from centre to wheel arch.
> ...


That's from the centre of the wheel to the wheels arch. Does that not sound right? I can check again. After getting the car on the ramp I could see its got yellow springs on the rear and Monroe shocks on the front.

Some photos.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Not sure if anyone reads this thread but I will keep posting as I go.

Today I fitted my LED side repeats, looked at the one in the front I had a issues with. Lost the side repeate bulb and holder down the hole then added these bit.

Oil an water cap from the nice people at porsche. And I really mean that, I went to the Audi dealer and they talked to me like shit however at the porsche they were super nice and had these in stock cheaper than eBay by £30!










Before









After









Osir ring. 
Which I think looks amazing at night. Super happy to get this MK1 version cut into the loom and working.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Volcom said:


> Not sure if anyone reads this thread but I will keep posting as I go.
> 
> Today I fitted my LED side repeats, looked at the one in the front I had a issues with. Lost the side repeate bulb and holder down the hole then added these bit.
> 
> ...


That ring is awesome! Do they offer alternative colours? Would look awesome with some footwell neons?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I have no idea re other colour but I think not. I had to drive across town just now in the dark and I can't tell you how happy I am with the way it looks.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Volcom said:


> I have no idea re other colour but I think not. I had to drive across town just now in the dark and I can't tell you how happy I am with the way it looks.


I'm glad it came out ok buddy..


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea re other colour but I think not. I had to drive across town just now in the dark and I can't tell you how happy I am with the way it looks.
> ...


Thanks I couldn't be more happy with a bit of light. Thanks again the gear stick area looks way better.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

After waking up and seeing a photo of a burnt out TT I bought and fitted a fire extinguisher from Halfords and due to returning some paint I never used it was only £2.10 today!

Under seat


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi And Welcome to the TT world I have been a Car/custom Fanatic for the last 40 years but the TT is my final love of cars and the best and looking to the future I robot is nothing of what is to come


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Some updates today.

Washed and polished the car with some black colour polish to get some of the small stone chips and scuffs off the front. It worked so well need to do the rest of the car on Friday if I get time.

Picked up my new wheels today just need to seel the rubber on them and get some right size tires plus adptors and spaces sorted.

Also the postman came with my new grill and my new exspantion tank Friday and Saturday jobs I think.


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Dude, where did you get the honeycombe grille from and how much was it? Been interested on one of those for a while!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Sent you a PM about this one.


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Sent you a PM about this one.


Got it ;-)


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I love them wheels :wink: 
Are they a straight fit ?


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

Volcom said:


> Sent you a PM about this one.


Why the secrecy guys?


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks nice, looking forward to watching this thread!


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

sallyday10 said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > Sent you a PM about this one.
> ...


No big secrets, just a quick PM to let me know he might change his mind on the honeycombe after all.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice thread - I am following


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Look forward to seeing the wheels on!

I read all builds/projects but don't always post, so yours is being read


----------



## samtl (Jan 26, 2012)

Again loving the wheels, Porsche Twists? 10j rears? Looking forward to seeing the next set of pictures..


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow thanks guys I didn't think anyone was even reading this haha. Slowed down a bit before pay day but will get the spacers and get the wheels on soon.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Jaylad said:


> I love them wheels :wink:
> Are they a straight fit ?


No you have to get some spacer/adaptors to fit them. I just need to work out the spacer depth and then get some cash to buy them, plus the wheels nuts and swap the tires over. Then they will be fitted. I'm thinking I will do the rear dropslinks and coil overs all on the same day.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

So today I thought I would clean the MAF sensor as I was having some fault codes and idle issue. So I set about cleaning it.










But it didn't work so out I went to Europarts at the end of my street thank god. Ten mins later the new MAF sensor was sorted and the issues gone.









Then it was on the Wak box air box mod. Sounds good and even better with the windows up!

Before









After


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Great job.

The only free performance increasing mod there is on a TT - the Wakbox mod!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep happy I did it already just a nice little thing to do before I change the airfilter etc for some posh later down the line.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Washed and cleaned the car first thing today so nothing more. Here is a random photo for you


----------



## xtetx (May 21, 2014)

That osir ring looks great!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks buddy I must say when I get in the car I always think wow that looks cool.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking good. I'll keep an eye out around the Bristol Areal.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking good!

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

TomQS said:


> Looking good. I'll keep an eye out around the Bristol Areal.


Thank you if you do see me do say hello I will always stop to talk.

Plus come down to the Bristol meet and or the two local shows see here:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=650074&start=30


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks buddy. By the time the meet come around I should have some body mods done and if I can sort the adaptors (fing pain to get) then I will have the wheels on too.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Forgot about this in the other day. So easy why do people keep the old ones I will not know.

***edit sorry I was talking about the tank not the over priced cap as pointed out. My bad***


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Volcom said:


> Forgot about this in the other day. So easy why do people keep the old ones I will not know.


Maybe because the rest of us have much better things to spend our money on than coolant caps that only ever get seen when the bonnet is up!


----------



## bigcat (Apr 21, 2006)

I have changed to a Porsche 911 cap and I have a new bottle coming, my old one looks terrible. As you say why do people not do it. The bottle cost me £10 off eBay.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Some nice touches to the car mate there, agree with the coolant bottle mine will be changed ASAP too. Will keep an eye out for you too as I see your from Bristol and Newport, I'm just in pontypool and often down Bristol and bath area.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Ian_W said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot about this in the other day. So easy why do people keep the old ones I will not know.
> ...


I was talking about the exspantion tank the old one was very yellow and was showing the age.

Anyway happy shopping.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Joe_preece89 said:


> Some nice touches to the car mate there, agree with the coolant bottle mine will be changed ASAP too. Will keep an eye out for you too as I see your from Bristol and Newport, I'm just in pontypool and often down Bristol and bath area.


You should come over to the meet we have on the 15th or how about the show at Castle Combe this Saturday? Come on we good.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Bit of messing about but got the wheels off and the new ones on.

Getting the old wheels off. haha the ride height looks like a normal TT in this photo.









H&R spacers ready to go on 25mm front and 30mm rear. 









Fitted on the car, note the lowering springs, next up to fit are the coilovers, just needs to be a bit lower I feel. 









Fitted and on the street. I still have to get some nut covers.









Hope you like.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Oh wow the finish on those wheels look pretty sexual mate. Hopefully see it in the metal tomorrow.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep if you see it and me do come say hi. Or give me a call.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Start of a new week and things to be done on the car. Off it goes to the body shop for some little mods and some new paint. Hope to show you later in the week fingers crossed.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Getting my smoothed bits out.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Twists look great and the front smoothing always tidy's the front end right up


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Ian I'm very happy with it so far lets hope it looks good when I put it back together before the weekend.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Have you thought where you are going to mount the plate? That's the only thing that puts me off doing it :/


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

To be fair I was thibkibg the same thing. I mean it's all good taking it off but then what! At shows and meets I will take it off and stash in the boot. But for getting to shows and every day it's going on the lower grill. Not great


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

put it to the side, always like that look!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Lambs tt - for some reason I can't reply or send a pm to you, I just get an error message. Also whenever I click on your username I can't see your posts. Perhaps you could send me your email address.
I only use tapatalk to access the forum.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Rear swag line have been smootherd out now on the rear too. I would Iike to get a US Spec rear bumper and then do this again.


----------



## xtetx (May 21, 2014)

can't wait to see this in paint


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks buddy for now it's saying Panther black just with some bits done to it. Next pay day it will have some more body work sorted on it.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

The car needs a good clean plus the new plate needs to be added and the number plate surround needs to be taken off but here is the new smooth rear bumper. Just had to get some photos up.










Close up of the rear.









As for the front bumper the number pkate area, the line around the grill and the headlight washer flaps have all been smoothed over.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking good pal :wink:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Looks 8) matey......But I like the aliens :wink:


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Looks great mate, had a price on my front end the other day. Nice touch on the rear to, it's the small things that make the difference some times and that's a nice subtle change I think.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

How much did you get told it would cost?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks guys. Happy with it so far just some small bits and bibs now to go.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Volcom said:


> How much did you get told it would cost?


£300 for full front end respray so wings, bonnet and bumper smoothed. My brother does my work, he fully resprayed, pulled rear arches, smoothed it and painted wheels on my Fabia vrs and was really pleased with it so happy to use him again not just because he's my brother :lol:



That's his handy work. Your paint looks amazing though on your pics FairPlay.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks buddy it wasn't that much money to be fair but not as cheap as your brother. The old car looks good.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Yer pretty lucky with him being in that trade. What's next on your list then?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Good question what's next.

Well added the new small total not legal front plate today. 









And a new rear plate with out the Audi number plate surround.









De locking the door handles. Just adding the black cver and taking the locks out but I will do both doors and therefore add under the car a point to jump the car just in case the battery goes flat. Using these under the car.

De locking http://homepage.ntlworld.com/peterhalle ... delock.htm

Jump bits 









Fix the micro switch in the drivers door. 
Add the auto head lights and home lights 
update the rear anti roll bar bush
added the coilovers I have.
Fix the rear self level head light thing.

Then I'm taking the side repeats out. And a small dent in the same panel.

After that I will painting the springs, shocks, brake calipers, strut brace, charge pipe and inlet manfold in Porsche mint green 22r which is this colour. 









I would also like to change the brakes i just dont have the funds right now.

And then I will be homeless.


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Oil an water cap from the nice people at porsche. And I really mean that, I went to the Audi dealer and they talked to me like shit however at the porsche they were super nice and had these in stock cheaper than eBay by £30!


I want to pop out to Porsche Bristol to get a couple of these caps too. What model of Porsche are they from, do you have the part codes? Also, what did they cost exactly? Certainly keen for them!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I went in to see the parts guy (Tom) told him what i was looking for and he sorted me out and they had them in stock.

Part number. 
P991 106 457 01 water cap £19.01
P991 107 475 01 Oil cap £18.23

Plus VAT £44.69


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Volcom said:


> I went in to see the parts guy (Tom) told him what i was looking for and he sorted me out and they had them in stock.
> 
> Part number.
> P991 106 457 01 water cap £19.01
> ...


Sounds good to me mate, I'll get on to that on my day off on Friday. In the mean time I've got some engine bay cleaning to do to make sure I get the full effect of the lovely caps.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Nice colour choice to go with the black there mate.

Fancy taking a pop at my micro switch if you find you easy enough? I have no idea when it comes to electrics [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Volcom said:


>


The wheels are looking great by the way!

What have you done with your original ones? I've got original wheels on mine still but they need a refurb, although it'll probably work out cheaper to get a used set from a forum member and get my rubber transferred over... Hint hint 8)


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

They are sat in my front room with a honey combe grill hint hint. Drop me a PM you can come take a look anytime.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Joe_preece89 said:


> Nice colour choice to go with the black there mate.
> 
> Fancy taking a pop at my micro switch if you find you easy enough? I have no idea when it comes to electrics [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It's a job I've still not done but let me see who it goes then I will do yours. I can meet you in Newport or something.


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Volcom said:


> They are sat in my front room with a honey combe grill hint hint. Drop me a PM you can come take a look anytime.


I'll drop you a PM. Still undecided on the honeycombe then? I am too, worth a try depending on the price ;-) as for the wheels is there any kerbing at all? If so my search will continue.



Volcom said:


> Joe_preece89 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice colour choice to go with the black there mate.
> ...


Keen on this too, mine has needed doing since I bought the car in December!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Pre work today I de locked the door handles. Looks nice and clean.



















Later this week next or week I will getting my spray on with some of this on selected parts.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep mate they have kerbing on them.

Why don't you just take your wheels to http://www.realitymotorworks.com/ they will fix them up for £55 each including re painting etc.

As for the grill yep tell me as I'm going to put it upon here soon.

Looks like I may be doing all the door switches soon hahaha. Stick you on the list. I best have a go at doing mine then. On a side note I bought two switches just in case so you may be in luck for fitting and parts.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

We can make a mini meet out of it :lol:


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Hahah sounds good to me. I will do mine then follow up with you guys.


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Yep mate they have kerbing on them.
> 
> Why don't you just take your wheels to http://www.realitymotorworks.com/ they will fix them up for £55 each including re painting etc.
> 
> ...


Is that price regardless of condition? Mine aren't kerbed but they have had an awful refurb before which is peeling off and looking minging.

Haha looking forward to hearing how you get on with the switch! 8)


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

That was just a refemb cost he gave me.


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Volcom said:


> That was just a refemb cost he gave me.


I'll bare that in mind... Before any expenses like that I've got a trip to Canada to fund, but certainly in the autumn I'll be getting on to the wheel refurb bandwagon.


----------



## Audi Princess (Jun 4, 2014)

Great thread x


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks I hope to add some more soon.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Tonight I had chance to put the front coilovers in the car. Think I'm going to take the helpers out and get lower mounts at the top to get more of a drop but let's see what's its like next week and when I have done the rear too.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

What coils you go with mate?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks much better buddy


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks mate I think it needs a bit more down in the weeds look then I will be happy with the other things I have planed


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah mate, what profile tyres you got the the porkas? Look a lot fatter than the stock 6 spoke tyres. That won't help ride height. Also depends on the coilovers you got. FK are best for the lows you want. Not much else you can do without doing silly things :/


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Tires are 225/45/17 right now what you see is a fully fitted coilovers. I've read about changing the top mount into the body and the top cap. I've also read about taking the adjuster part off the coil and the helpers. Is this the stupide stuff toy talk of? As that all sounds stupid to me. But do tell.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah I've tried all topmounts bar the superpros.

Audi 80s can't take the weight and started knocking
Polo mounts squeeze through the strut mount and look shoot.
Powerflex squeak like you've just trodden on a mouse!
But superpro are the same size as OEM and are stiffer so will most likely raise the height and potentially squeak.

Hence I said OEM, although personally I run the 034 street density ones here. No knocks or squeaks and a little lower. I bet you could run track density with no issues, also the price is per too mount so youd need 2. If you're willing to get them shipped from the US. Hence I say OEM.

http://store.034motorsport.com/strut-mo ... -line.html

You can remove the helper buts its hassle come MOT time as it'll fail and will only give you about 10mm at best.

To be honest the 17's don't help. If you had 18's it would look lower without actually having to  sorry for the essay lol


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Yer get those helper springs out on the front mate, if rear isn't low enough can take the rear adjusters out to.

I'm waiting on some fk's to arrive and I know the front helper springs will be straight out but will need to see rear height with adjusters in at first.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info. Was hoping the Powerflex ones would be good with 10mm plus tslking the helper out. I want about 1" to 1" 1/2 more drop to be fair. but i will look into all of what yiu have said.

It may bed down a in a week or two and when the rear is dropped too. As for the wheels I'm going 19" now hence why the 17" are for sale.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh that's fine then mate, wait until the 19s are on before looking to spend more unnecessarily. They won't need you to get much lower if at all!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep will do.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Today was hot and sunny and the girlfriend is away racing so out came the car for a bit more TLC.

After putting in the coilovers on Friday night I couldn't help think how crap inside the wheel arches looked and after getting a tip from a show winning TT owner at a show last week it was time for a small change.

Car up, arches out, jet washed, hand washed, rubbed down, window washer fixed (fingers crossed) and then it was time to hit the inner arch with some black paint, and the bolts too. And back they went. When I was at it I sprayed the brakes too. With some Hayley Davidson paint, I used the same paint on the bolts and my screen was cap. I've shown it next the the OEM cap just so you can see the texture of the paint. I didn't prep this cap in anyway just to see what it's like.

Old and new, i had already jet washed the old ones at this stage that's how bad they looked after. 









The paint going on.









Inner arch and brakes painted.









OEM and rattle can sprayed so you can see the texture spray.









All done and back together. 
It took a good amount of time doing this and it's not something you see that well when you look at the car but I'm so happy I've done it. The rear brakes look shocking and will have to be done soon my OCD can't take it.










Hope you like my random crap. Saying that I do the work on the car for me and the photos just so I know what I've done with my time hahah

But so enjoy.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

The black spatter is good, easy to live with on callipers. I was going to do mine gloss red, but you have shown me the foundation of a better idea.

In terms of coilovers, I used FK AK street and currently I'm about the same height at the front as you. Mine have at least 20mm further adjustment If I wanted to go further down, which personally I don't want to, but understand that many owners do.

I re-used the OEM top mounts as they were serviceable. These OEM mount rubbers crush to half their original height over time, so if you used brand new OEM tip mount rubbers they may take a while to bed in and lose height.

My current stance is on this page:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=641961&start=60

At the rear I could get another -30mm also, since I have 12mm adjustment left, then it's also possible to move one, two, or all three parts of the adjuster platform.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Red was over done for my liking. I wanted a sort of factory but not factory look with them.

The stance looks good on yours I think by this time next week it will bed down a bit and I will fit the rear so that will drop it some too.

I have a drop link question for you. My coilovers didn't have drop links with them and so right now I'm not running the front roll bar or links but could you post a link or a pointer.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Not a update but had Firediamonduk pop by with his car and his girlfriend. Mine was in a state at the time.

You can see that the rear of my car still needs dropping. Firediamonduk is OEM ride height.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I saw a set of _polished_ comps on an Audi the other day. I prefer them in gunmetal but if they have to be silver, polished looks stunning ;-)


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Volcom said:


> Not a update but had Firediamonduk pop by with his car *and his girlfriend*. *Mine was in a state at the time.
> *...................................


Am not in to wife swapping, besides, I doubt she 's that bad? :lol:


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

It felt dirty and a bit like a chav car next to this super clean OEM TT


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Volcom said:


> Red was over done for my liking. I wanted a sort of factory but not factory look with them.
> 
> The stance looks good on yours I think by this time next week it will bed down a bit and I will fit the rear so that will drop it some too.
> 
> I have a drop link question for you. My coilovers didn't have drop links with them and so right now I'm not running the front roll bar or links but could you post a link or a pointer.


I used this kit from Ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131162637469?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

They've gone up 20 pounds since I bought them. Although not pictured, the kit does include two shorter ARB links, so I was able to re-use my existing anti-roll bar setup. I am afraid I don't know where you can buy the shorter ARB links separately. Perhaps somebody else on the forum knows.

Although it sounds counter-intuitive, you will actually gain clearance underneath when you lower the rear of the car as well. This is because minimum clearance point increases, since the car will not be "nosing down" any longer. For this reason I plan to put my rear down another 8mm when I next work on the rear of the car. It's best to get the front and rear at the same height if you can.

Also, I can't believe you are selling the Porsche twists and spacers. Are they just not doing it for you?


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Actually, found the shorter ARB drop links for sale separately:

http://www.venommotorsport.com/product_details.php?id=15731&manufacturer=FK&category=Suspension


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You can get adjustable drop links for a similar price to the fixed length FK ones ;-)
Link already shared via PM to OP.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

temporarychicken said:


> Actually, found the shorter ARB drop links for sale separately:
> 
> http://www.venommotorsport.com/product_details.php?id=15731&manufacturer=FK&category=Suspension


Thanks for this.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

mullum said:


> You can get adjustable drop links for a similar price to the fixed length FK ones ;-)
> Link already shared via PM to OP.


Total forgot you sent me this. Was still look for the rear ones too.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

temporarychicken said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > Red was over done for my liking. I wanted a sort of factory but not factory look with them.
> ...


I love the look of them I've always loved the twist wheels but just want something bigger and have gone 19" now.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Skeee said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > Not a update but had Firediamonduk pop by with his car *and his girlfriend*. *Mine was in a state at the time.
> ...


Hahah love it.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Had some time and good weather so I got outside and painted the lower grills on the car today. Just little jobs to make the car look smarter.

End of the week it will get a wash too!

Before









During









After


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Good work as always mate, first job I done on mine was the lower grilles. I need to do the top one too but waiting for a bumper off moment.

Front end looks real good all smoothed on that pic with the fresh grills.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

How about one of these :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/300952052898


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Can you read it? Does it have the rings? And will they ship to the UK? Want a 3 bar so bad.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Joe_preece89 said:


> Good work as always mate, first job I done on mine was the lower grilles. I need to do the top one too but waiting for a bumper off moment.
> 
> Front end looks real good all smoothed on that pic with the fresh grills.


Thanks just need to clean the car at the main grill for now until I get a 3 bar grill.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Just found the shipping info.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

no rings

https://translate.google.com/translate? ... edit-text=


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

No rings cool. Need them rings.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you sold the honeycomb ? If not you could keep the badge holder and put on the rings from your existing grille. Sell the honeycomb without the holder ;-)


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Like what you are thinking I will look to see if that will work.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Had some time and good weather so I got outside and painted the lower grills on the car today. Just little jobs to make the car look smarter.
> 
> End of the week it will get a wash too!
> 
> ...


What did you spray the trims with bud? Look much better!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

For things. 600 sandpaper, halfords plastic primer small can, panel wipe and Halfords gloss paint spray,large can and used it all. Lots of light coats from different angles strtedmonnthe back first.


----------



## the.masked.unit (Jun 2, 2014)

looks great mate


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Rear coilover are in! Going to give it a week then check the height all round. And see whats got to go up and down.










One question. Drop links how do I know what length I need them? Do I just turn the wheel when the car is on the road and measure the drop? If so should it be longer than OEM? Don't sound right to me. Going to pop the OEM in the front and see what happens.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Not much has been going on but I did give this a good clean out. Wow it needed it.

Before:


















After


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Like the wheels buddy, & you've just reminded me that I need to rep ain't my grills...cheers


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks man. I've just sold them for something a bit bigger.


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Volcom said:


> Some updates today.
> 
> Washed and polished the car with some black colour polish to get some of the small stone chips and scuffs off the front. It worked so well need to do the rest of the car on Friday if I get time.
> 
> ...


i adore those wheels, what are they exactly?????


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Volcom said:


> So today I thought I would clean the MAF sensor as I was having some fault codes and idle issue. So I set about cleaning it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what exactly do you use to get the holes into the plastic and especially with such shapes that are not circular?????


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks. The wheels are porsche twist wheels. As for the holes these are cut with with a hole cutter on a drill. They look like a funny shape due to them being on the angle parts of the air box.


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Volcom said:


> Thanks. The wheels are porsche twist wheels. As for the holes these are cut with with a hole cutter on a drill. They look like a funny shape due to them being on the angle parts of the air box.


haha, yeah now youve said that i realise what you mean about the angled parts. silly me haha


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Hahaha it's all good.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

As its summer time I best get some stuff on the grill.









Sneak peak of what's coming.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

New wheels came today. Bit of buffing needed and some centre caps then i will fitting them


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

shiny shiny shiny!!!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks hopefully they will be even better soon and before putting them on the car.


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sweet wheels man! Big fan


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Gonna look sick on those Bentleys mate! :twisted:


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm looking forward to see what they look like. I need new "B" caps and the centres re doing but it will not take long.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Great wheels! Need to run looooow though!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Ian and that is just what I was thinking too.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Will be screaming out for air when there on. Almost bought the spit version of them.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Barb I know you are right! Split version sound nice.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

New spacers on, new wheels on.

Half and half just to see and to show you.



























After fitting the spacers looks like my car wanted so re styling of its own.









This is what happens when a spacer breaks as you are driving! And these are not cheap spacers they are custom UK made spacers at £250 per paire.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Holy shit...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

When you say the spacer broke... what happened? Hubcentric i assume, but bolt-on or extended wheel bolts?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Who made it? That's pretty worrying tbh.

Car was looking awesome beforehand though 8)


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

The spacer broke off the hub and was still attached to the wheel. I checked that the bolts were the right length and that these had been fitted correct both to the wheel and the hub.

Here is a photo of the hub after the spacer had broken off. I started to un do one bolt to take a look. Bolt on hubcentric










I've spoke to the makers of the spacer and they are shocked but super helpful, they have said take them off send them to us and we send you new free ones. I bought these 2nd hand from a friend of mine so was thinking they may say piss off. They said even if yiu have fitted them incorrectly we will do that.


----------



## C17LJR (Mar 31, 2014)

Gutted for you mate, any damage?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Volcom said:


> The spacer broke off the hub and was still attached to the wheel. I checked that the bolts were the right length and that these had been fitted correct both to the wheel and the hub.
> 
> Here is a photo of the hub after the spacer had broken off. I started to un do one bolt to take a look. Bolt on hubcentric
> 
> ...


Ouch! That is worrying indeed! Just bought a set of bolt-on hubcentric myself that arrived this morning! any ideas on the problem then?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

The company have no idea what it maybe. But are going too look at what has happened. I checked the length of the wheel bolts before fitting and torque settings too. And all the parts as I always would.

They are worried and said they will run som test. Just got to take everything off again! And fix all the damage.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

C17LJR said:


> Gutted for you mate, any damage?


Yep wheel front face is all scuffed, inner wheel arch is broken, the wheel arch it's self is folded and paint cracked and the sill is damaged. Not looked under the car yet. Will do that when I get the wheels off and on. Then I will take it to the ramp.


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Gutted for you mate, that sucks!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

holy crap! thats bad times right there 

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh well these things happen. I'm alive and smiling. It's just money and time.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Shouldn't they have tapered or radius bolts to hold the spacers on? You got a photo of the spacer? (broke one or intact one)


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

To hold the wheel on yes spacer no.


----------



## Mick225 (Jul 15, 2014)

Jesus mate, Like you say at least your still alive and smiling, thats the main thing.

im sure you'll get the car looking mint again in no time! \m/:twisted: \m/

Mick


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep stuff happens. Cant dwell on it just have to fix it.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Doesn't look likes there's much material between the bolt seat and hub face


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Eadon said:


> Doesn't look likes there's much material between the bolt seat and hub face


That's what I was thinking, they look like washers, I take it thats what's left of the spacers? Doesn't look anywhere near enough to me


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

I agree- looks like the spacers havent been made very well! They should be offering conpensation for the damage caused from their product being sub standard!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

They look just like washers. And just what I was thinking about them not being thick. I've not put the name up here as I feel that's not the best thing to do but the inky make spacers! Bit shocked. They did say even if it was user error they would replace the spacers.

Just got back after take the wheels/spacers off and putting the OEM back on. Only took 20 mins anyway drive the car to a ramp to check it over and under the car is fine. We couldn't see any problems.

The only problem is related to the droplinks I bought.I got the FK short drop links. But they have made the AR bar rub on the drive shaft. I thought this was ment to stop that! The OEM ones I had worked way better so I'm going to buy some if them.

Anyone had this issue?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I thought you were going to buy the adjustable droplinks I linked you to ? What made you go with FK ?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

A local guy had brand new ones so I went for them. But the problem is the adjusters do the same thing they adjust shorter not longer then OEM.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

No mate, you buy longer ones and adjust to the length you want to achieve.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh well I now have worked the size out. It's the OEM length.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

spaceplace said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't look likes there's much material between the bolt seat and hub face
> ...


Couldnt agree more. It looks like only a couple of mm of metal which i find it hard to believe any engineering company would make them like that.

What size is the spacer - could someone have machined it down from the back to make it thinner, not realising what it would do?


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I doubt the spacer company did any calculations on forces the spacers will see (under cornering is what should be done) I bet they just assumed a minimum thickness hence the thinnest you usually get is 15mm. Also the clean shear makes me doubt the spacers had a decent round so that would make massive stress centrations.

If you want to run the Bentleys at the offset you just had, look into having the hubs redrilled and use bolt through spacers.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

were they adaptors or spacers? if it was me i'd ask for a full refund and get some h&r's, if the others are the same they wont last long. was it a known brand or just some enginering comapny that made some up on their lathe? i also think if they are bolt ons they should really be using tapered bolts to spread the force. wheels look awesome btw


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

These are adaptors/spacers the bolts are the ones that came with them. I didn't want to say the company that made them at first however they are made by G23 Engineering. So this all these make that's why I can't understand why the material was so thin around the bolt on point.

I've had two local firms take a look and they have both said looking at the wheel, the car, the bolts, the adaptors/spacers and the way these have been fitted that it can only be a product fail and nothing to do with bolts being to long or poor fitting. Which to be fair I thought it could be.

Monday these are going back and lets see what they say then.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

What's the plan for getting the wheel refurbished ? Will it "polish out" or will it need re-chroming (they look chrome to me) ?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

The wheel will polish out easy that came off the best. The worst is the wheel arch and side skirt that will both need replacing.


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

What a nightmare buddy! At least you are in one piece!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep I'm all good. Getting the parts to fix it already.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Yep I'm all good. Getting the parts to fix it already.


You seem so calm,I'd be doin my nut


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Much worse things could have happened. And most have in the last year for me so a wheel breaking is not a big thing. I still have a smile and you can bu new parts.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've just bought a 2nd hand wing from a breaker on eBay for a good price if you want his details?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I have one in the works but always good to have the info just in case.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

SPACER UPDATE

I sent the spacers back to G23 and spoke to the guy I got them off as these are 2nd hand. G23 have told me that at some point the spacers has been machined down in size! And that the bolt seating area should never have been that thin it was only 2mm.
They have been super helpful and have offer to replace the spacers at a much lesser cost even after these had been bought 2nd hand.

I've also spoken to the seller and he said they haven't been machined and he will talk with G23 as they are mates. Turns out he had only had them for a month! That's what G23 told me.

They have all been very good about it but the fact remains that my wheel came off, my wing, side skirt and as it turns out the corner of my bonnet all need work.

Now I'm pissed and gutted and feel like this is going to cost a lot if money I had ear marked for other things.

Jason


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

she'll be back to being new in no time, atleast they have been good otherwise it could have been even more painful if they were being arses......just a slight kink in the plan you had might take a little longer to get to the end result and just be thankful that you or anyone else werent hurt 

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

So this 'G23' say they never made the spacers that thin and they must've been machined down, even though the guy (their mate) had only had them a month?!? 
While the guy you bought them off says he got them like that from G23 and hasn't had them altered in the month he had them?!? (And if he is mates with G23 why didn't he get them to machine them down for him?)

Well it certainly sounds like someone's lying through their teeth!

Could be any of the two of them of course, but you've got to wonder why G23 are willing to re-make the spacers soo cheaply?

I'd be pissed at having to pay anything on top of repairs tbh, and would want to know exactly who's responsible (and due a 'lesson' in not telling porkies) [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep that is just what the two others are saying. G23 said that on the back of all the spacers they make they have stamped info including sizing, torque settings etc, which mine didn't have.

The guys at G23 have been very helpful with all of it. They did say before I sent them back they would just replace them until they saw that they have been changed. He said he would help me out if needed and when I pushed him that's when they came back with the cost.

Just want it sorted.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

What do the rears look like, Are they the same width spacers ? Unfortunately being second hand you can't prove who did it so I guess just take the spacers offered by the company, maybe someone at the company put the spacer the wrong way round on the lathe, or maybe the guy had a go himself and won't admit it. it's quite a major screw up whoever did it , good your ok and it happened at low speed, they could have easily gone at high speed. Are both the fronts the same?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

All the spacers looked the same as in nothing on the back and a different colour to the front and sides I saw that bit. Yep happy it was at super low speed dread to think what could have been. 
The front left broke off but when the other spacers got taken off the other front one was going. To be fair I shit my pants when I saw that. Don't want to think about it.

Just on a bit of a downer which I wasn't when I first did it. The cold light of day etc.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

It will be ok, it's one of those things that is out of your control so just got to fix it, a wing isn't too bad, polish the wheel and it will be good as new.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Thought G23 sounded familiar so had a little search - turns up YT-TT had a pair not long ago and posted a pic of them up.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=144892&hilit=G23&start=16245
You can just about see the thickness of the bolt flanges through the adapters. Do yours look like this? (Or are these even yours?!?) Shame there's no pic of the back of them.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Thought G23 sounded familiar so had a little search - turns up YT-TT had a pair not long ago and posted a pic of them up.
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=144892&hilit=G23&start=16245
> You can just about see the thickness of the bolt flanges through the adapters. Do yours look like this? (Or are these even yours?!?) Shame there's no pic of the back of them.


They dont look loads thicker than Volcom's ones to be fair! Surely a shallow headed bolt and a thicker part on the spacer makes more sense?!?!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

To the above post you would think so..


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Not loads going on right now. Add the new MK2 flat bottom steering wheel to the car. Wow what a nice difference loving the look and feel. It's given the inside a nice update for sure.










Not sure if I posted this but I also add the auto and home light function to the TT. Again loving it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wheel looks lush Jason :wink:

Not into feet at all.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

You know you love the feet.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Just read through your whole thread, great work tidying it all up. I've started on my engine bay now so won't be far off needing some bling bolts which I will have anodised titanium to match the strut brace that I'll get done too.

Was going to get wheels but I think getting it stanced right on some lowering springs and spacers might be first. Hope you've got yours all sorted out now. Great write up


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Not loads going on right now. Add the new MK2 flat bottom steering wheel to the car. Wow what a nice difference loving the look and feel. It's given the inside a nice update for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did the wheel and Auto lights cost you mate?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

The wheel I did get a good deal on from a memeber here. However look on eBay and you will find a Audi Tlat bottom wheel for about £180 + then you will need the centre £60. if you want you can stop here. Or yiu can fit a airbag which is around £190 plus a loom, as for the loom I have no idea on cost.

As for the light switch it came off eBay the item number is 271321328633 and cost £49.97 and is a great mod. I did it as my switch was broken however this now means I have auto lights, a new switch, and auto welcome home lights which are very nice to have.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Just read through your whole thread, great work tidying it all up. I've started on my engine bay now so won't be far off needing some bling bolts which I will have anodised titanium to match the strut brace that I'll get done too.
> 
> Was going to get wheels but I think getting it stanced right on some lowering springs and spacers might be first. Hope you've got yours all sorted out now. Great write up


Thank you. If I was going to start this again I would go within the OEM wheels cleaned up and spaced. I'm going to be running them in winter anyway.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Volcom said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > Just read through your whole thread, great work tidying it all up. I've started on my engine bay now so won't be far off needing some bling bolts which I will have anodised titanium to match the strut brace that I'll get done too.
> ...


This is picture perfect for me,


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Volcom said:


> As for the light switch it came off eBay the item number is 271321328633 and cost £49.97 and is a great mod. I did it as my switch was broken however this now means I have auto lights, a new switch, and auto welcome home lights which are very nice to have.


Was it easy to fit? I like the idea of this..


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

That's very nice with the small amount of V6 touches and the US Spec rear bumper I would be super happy with that.

Yep it's super easy to do. If you need help PM me and will come over and do it.

Since I posted the fist bit this morning I had some parts turn up. Mmmmm


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Yep it's super easy to do. If you need help PM me and will come over and do it.


Did you have to cut into much of the wiring at all? As in, is it something that you could remove if necessary without messing about with the wiring??

Cheers
Dan


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

No wire cutting at all - plug and play, unlike the "comfort blinker" mod (which isn't exactly difficult either).


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

As above its a super simple plug and play thing. On the site is a thread on how to do it.


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet.. nice one.. cheers guys...

Although should I really be thanking you as you've now added to the list of things I want to buy!!! :lol:

Dan


----------



## tnewson (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm starting to like those flat bottom wheels more and more!! Very tempting!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

cavaye said:


> Sweet.. nice one.. cheers guys...
> 
> Although should I really be thanking you as you've now added to the list of things I want to buy!!! :lol:
> 
> Dan


My bank balance knows what you mean. You don't need food car parts last longer anyway.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

tnewson said:


> I'm starting to like those flat bottom wheels more and more!! Very tempting!


Do it man once you do you will not look back they are so nice. And change the look and update the inside so much.


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

Volcom said:


> My bank balance knows what you mean. You don't need food car parts last longer anyway.


haha my thoughts exactly!!

The flat bottom has been on my list for a while, but that is something that'll have to wait... I wanna get all the silver interior parts powdercoated first... Hopefully that'll be an inexpensive mod to do whilst I'm saving up?!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Spray the lot inside what colour? I was told £50 for everything silver to whatever colour by my local guys. They work on customer motor bikes all the and the work is spot on.


----------



## SBL (May 9, 2014)

Looks fantastic.
So is it possible to get a flat bottom with hifi controls and make them work with either the standard or aftermarket stereo?


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Spray the lot inside what colour? I was told £50 for everything silver to whatever colour by my local guys. They work on customer motor bikes all the and the work is spot on.


This is my perfect ideal interior


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Loving the new Wheel bud


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

SBL said:


> Looks fantastic.
> So is it possible to get a flat bottom with hifi controls and make them work with either the standard or aftermarket stereo?


I'm not 100% but I've seen people talk on here about doing that. I don't have any.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

cavaye said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > Spray the lot inside what colour? I was told £50 for everything silver to whatever colour by my local guys. They work on customer motor bikes all the and the work is spot on.
> ...


Yep I like Dale's car too. Very nice and still looks OEM to people that don't know and not OTT


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Loving the new Wheel bud


Thanks mate I'm loving it.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi
Just so I don't get this wrong and waste money

It is a mark 2 wheel, you are not running the air bag and you have this fitted to a mark 1, do you have any issues with it showing faults or have you just turned the air bags off?

I would love to do this as my legs hit the bottom of my current wheel so your advice will be greatly received

w


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I changed mine for a number of reasons one of them was hitting my leg all the time. So do change it you will love it.

Yes it's a MK2 wheel bolted onto a MK1 with NO AIR BAG. It has a horn cover and a resistor in the airbag wiring to turn the light off. You do need to hook it up to a VAG com to turn the light off to start with but you would need to do that anyway.

Check this out (eBay iteam number)

151326967967 wheel
171392469080 air bag cover

You can find cheaper of both but this was just to show you what you need.

Or buy one ready to drop in. Offer him £180 I would.

301260082834


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

After the wheel came off I had some bits to fix.

Bumper off, wing off, and 3bar grill added.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Good work mate, youd never know she was ever hurt


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

is the bumper just sitting in place ? i presume you're polishing the headlights and will properly refit the bumper after they're done.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

100% spot on mate. Just bolted the bumper back on with two bolts to keep it out the way when I sorted the lights.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

With the bumper and wing off I thought I would spray the headlight inserts and add clear corners and LED fog lights too.









Plastic primer on









Painted and clear corner added. The finish does look better than in this photo for some reason it looks odd here.









You have to heat up and bend the old orange corners to make a little orange cover for the indicator to sit behind.









Once it was heated, bent and cut down I then stuck it to the reflector.









Heated up and back as one unit. Now on to the next one!

Once I get them back in the car I will take a photo.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks good, but cant you just buy orange indicator bulbs?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I should think you can. All the place on the net and here say to do it this way so I just did. I also found on a thread about dipping the current bulbs in a airbrush paint but then found out after getting the paint that the airbrush paint burnt off.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Fair enough, looks smart either way


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Volcom said:


> I have no idea re other colour but I think not. I had to drive across town just now in the dark and I can't tell you how happy I am with the way it looks.


Hey bud,where did you get Osir ring?

Sal


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Volcom said:


> Yep stuff happens. Cant dwell on it just have to fix it.


You know buddy I've just started to read through this thread and I have to say I'm lovin your attitude [smiley=dude.gif]

Hats off to you mate,

Sal


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Saleena41 said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea re other colour but I think not. I had to drive across town just now in the dark and I can't tell you how happy I am with the way it looks.
> ...


Mine came from a forum member however you can get it here.

http://www.thettshop.com/osir.asp?cat=3 ... uct=701540


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Saleena41 said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > Yep stuff happens. Cant dwell on it just have to fix it.
> ...


Thanks man have to keep going.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Clear does look better than smoked eh. 
What finish are the inserts ? Satin or matte ?
You can get amber LEDs for the front indicators but you'd need to wire in resistors. They're not much brighter than standard bulbs though, and they're not particularly cheap either.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep happy with the clear corners over smoked ones. I went for gloss black on the inserts look way better than OEM. happy the way the clear corners look with the amber indicators look behind them when used. Not a easy job doing the lights but about 70% happy with them.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

This is where I say "I told you so !" :lol:
To get 10/10 you'd need to spend a lot of time and effort polishing them. After I realised I'd scratched the inside of the lenses, no amount of polishing the outsides was going to make them look any better. They still look good though, and I've not actually got around to finishing them off with the Meguiars PlastX yet.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

The K&N S2000 airfilter turned up Tuesday and got fitted withine moments of getting it.

Before with the panel filter fitted and a Wak box. Nice low down sound on these for sure. You can also see I added the rubber seal that everyone is talking about. 









The new cone is a big bad boy for sure!









Fitted









Once fitted I took a spin around the block with the new filter fitted and loved it, the sound is great and the pick up feels a bit better too. I only did a quick spin around the block but it was fun.


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Volcom said:


> The K&N S2000 airfilter turned up Tuesday and got fitted withine moments of getting it.
> 
> Before with the panel filter fitted and a Wak box. Nice low down sound on these for sure. You can also see I added the rubber seal that everyone is talking about.
> 
> ...


I love my S2000 filter  did you remove your airbox entirely? If so how have you secured the filter in place?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep all the air box was taken out, for now it's sort of wedge in seams ok but will be sorting that soon.


----------



## lukep116 (Jul 26, 2014)

Just read all this good build so far you going to be doing
Any performance mods? Also have u got a link for that s2000 filter 
I need one in my life lol


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

NickG said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > The spacer broke off the hub and was still attached to the wheel. I checked that the bolts were the right length and that these had been fitted correct both to the wheel and the hub.
> ...


 Gutted for you mate, I'm guessing the spacer bolt side was very thin hence why they snapped off  can you not claim off the company for damages :?: hope they do sort something out as this sort of thing isn't right :x


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

I feared this could happen with this type of design. It just takes an error in the tool that machines the counterbore, and the wall thickness is weak. To my mind sandwiching something between wheel and disc hub, with longer through bolts is a safer design.....hopefully the longer bolts won't fail....


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I feel that this design is a lot safer as the bolts go through the wheel and spacer.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

That is the only type allowed for motorsport, adapter types are banned and would fail scrutineering.
No matter how strong your suspension is the spacer is then the weak link, all the high cornering forces are concentrated on the piece of ally between the bolt and the stud.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Ideal scenario: buy wheels with correct offset!! That's my plan!!


----------

